# resume writing



## dovejsd (Aug 4, 2010)

I need help writing my resume.  Does anyone know of any good resume writing sources? Thanks


----------



## terrapindancer3@aol.com (Aug 16, 2010)

*Resume search*

Several sites online,  and also going to the bookstore and looking at examples will be very helpful. Lots of information out there...


----------



## KellyLR (Aug 16, 2010)

*Resume writing*



dovejsd said:


> I need help writing my resume.  Does anyone know of any good resume writing sources? Thanks



I have a format that seems to work well.  Email me at  tippyran@yahoo.com  and I'll send it to you.  Several people have used it and got results.  Make sure it says Resume Writing in the subject line so i don't spam it!

Best


----------

